# System



## Guest (Oct 30, 2002)

Im looking to upgrade the system on my 2002 Spec V. i hear a distinct rattle in my rockford sub, prolly only becuase im a real music nut and listen for this stuff, but i was just wondering what some of your suggestions were for a new sytem, and what the installation is like.. thanks

kyle


----------



## OldOneEye (Oct 22, 2002)

Budget? How much room do you want to give in the trunk? Want to keep the factory radio? Is it just the bass that is bothering you, or the rest of the sound as well? 

Juan


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

Ummm, rattle from sub is caused by Burnt Voice Coil(s)
hope its under warranty. As for subs; I have been through:
2 Virtual Tech 10"s
2 Kicker Comp vr 10"s
2 MTX Thunder 6000 12"s
4 Memphis HPO 12"s
and to tell you the truth none of them lasted too long...
Warranty is for yr. and i havent seen past 7 months yet...
ummm, go with Kicker Solo-baric, if you have the money. I have never heard them, but if your dealing with high wattage, they are favorable... As for me, my subs are making a rattly noise too, and im gonna take them in, and get them switched out... good luck
for low-wattage, i would go with MTX thunder 6000, they are CLEAR...


----------

